# milky trichomes



## kush047 (Nov 28, 2011)

Most of my trichs are milky right now,while I'm flushing for a week,will my trichs continue to change in color? Or should I wait a little longer? My first grow and don't want to screw this up.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 28, 2011)

Why are you flushing?  You are asking them to bulk up and produce more trichomes and you are going to starve them?


----------



## kush047 (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm growing in a rockwool medium hydroponically,I'm going to flush all the salts and crap from the nutrients out of the rockwool and roots,what I want to know is ...will the trichs still change to amber during the flush?


----------



## Grower13 (Nov 28, 2011)

kush047 said:
			
		

> what I want to know is ...will the trichs still change to amber during the flush?


 

yes.........   you should read the post by THG again.


----------

